# 1986 mako 228



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Posting this up to see if anyone is interested in it ? 1986 Mako 228 22’6 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan88 (Jul 24, 2008)

Does it float or have any hull/floor issues? Does the motor run or when was the last time it ran? Do you have clear titles for the motor and boat?


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Yes it floats would have to look at flooring it’s been setting a lil while , motor ran when it got parked . Yes clear tittle in hand ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

